# Estudiando/ que están estudiando



## TunS

Buenas tardes a todo:

Tengo una pregunta corta, ¿en la siguiente frase por qué se ha usado el gerundio?

_"Ahora mismo hay tres personas estudiando en la biblioteca".

y no:

"Ahora mismo hay tres personas que están trabajando en la biblioteca".

_Tal vez, les parece un poco tonto la pregunta, sé que hay diferencias entre el inglés y el español, pero no las conozco. Me confunde mucho el gerundio! Que yo sepa, no se puede usarlo asi en francés._..

Ayudenme!
_


----------



## adrs

Well, I think it's like in English:
- There's someone studying in the library right now.
- There's someone who is studying in the libray right now.


----------



## TunS

adrs said:


> Well, I think it's like in English:
> - There's someone studying in the library right now.
> - There's someone who is studying in the libray right now.



Hello and thanks Adrs,

That makes sense! I don't know why, but I just had the feeling that it was an impossible construction... Maybe I should call it a day! 

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

TunS said:


> Buenas tardes a todo:
> 
> Tengo una pregunta corta, ¿en la siguiente frase por qué se ha usado el gerundio?
> 
> _"Ahora mismo hay tres personas estudiando en la biblioteca".
> 
> y no:
> 
> "Ahora mismo hay tres personas que están trabajando en la biblioteca".
> 
> _Tal vez, les parece un poco tonto la pregunta, sé que hay diferencias entre el inglés y el español, pero no las conozco. Me confunde mucho el gerundio! Que yo sepa, no se puede usarlo asi en francés._..
> 
> Ayudenme!
> _



I think it is an error:« Por influjo del inglés, se usa a veces incorrectamente un gerundio en  lugar del relativo seguido del verbo en forma personal: _«Un taxista bonaerense sorprendió a todos al devolver  una billetera conteniendo 20 000 pesos»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.]  7.2.97); debió decirse _que  contenía_.» [DPD]


----------



## adrs

Well, in that case, as you have told, that's not possible. Just because of the fact it sounds weird to me ears.

I'm not a spanish grammarian and I might be wrong, but I think the case "Tuns" wrote down is correct in Spanish. At least, I would use say that. Another example:

- No, no puedes entrar todavía, aún hay tres personas haciendo el examen.


----------



## mhp

Hi adrs. You could very well be right. The article in the DPD specifically mentions "un verbo en forma personal" which seems to exclude these examples. This could be simple case of dropping "que están".

PS. Here is a good page on correct use of gerund in Spanish. Unfortunately, it does not mention any structure similar to the one in this thread: http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/comunicacion_digital/message/211


----------



## TunS

adrs said:


> - No, no puedes entrar todavía, aún hay tres personas haciendo el examen.



Hello again Adrs. Maybe it's possible to use it with 'hay'. Say I were to change the sentence you gave:

No, no puedes entrar todavía, aún la clase contiene tres personas haciendo el examen

I know this sounds a tad unnatural, but what do you think grammar wise?




mhp said:


> Hi adrs. You could very well be right. The article in the DPD specifically mentions "un verbo en forma personal" which seems to exclude these examples. This could be simple case of dropping "que están".
> 
> PS. Here is a good page on correct use of gerund in Spanish. Unfortunately, it does not mention any structure similar to the one in this thread: http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/comunicacion_digital/message/211



Hi Mhp,

Thanks for the link, it's very informative.  I've had a little difficulty in finding a concise explanation; the grammar book I have tends to ramble on a bit.


----------



## mhp

I just love those exceptions with _ver/oír/etc_. A few years ago I made a fool of myself not knowing about them. 
(that's why I'm so careful with _haber_, or anything else that a well-educated native says sounds natural)


----------



## TunS

mhp said:


> I just love those exceptions with _ver/oír/etc_. A few years ago I made a fool of myself not knowing about them.



I must admit, slightly embarrassed, that I wasn't aware of those exceptions until I read your link this morning! Years of studying Spanish...

EDIT:

I may be joining you on that suspicion!


----------



## adrs

TunS said:


> Hello again Adrs. Maybe it's possible to use it with 'hay'. Say I were to change the sentence you gave:
> 
> No, no puedes entrar todavía, aún la clase contiene tres personas haciendo el examen
> 
> I know this sounds a tad unnatural, but what do you think grammar wise?



Well, grammatically speaking the sentence is correct, but it's sounds awful to me. I'm sure there are more ways of saying the same , but I think a spanish native speaker would never say that sentence.


Hope it helps!


----------



## TunS

adrs said:


> Well, grammatically speaking the sentence is correct, but it's sounds awful to me. I'm sure there are more ways of saying the same , but I think a spanish native speaker would never say that sentence.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks for replying Adrs. 

I thought it would, but I thought I'd chance it! haha


----------



## mhp

adrs said:


> Well, grammatically speaking the sentence is correct,



grammatically speaking, the sentence is not correct as was cited in post #4. 
In general, gerunds cannot be used as adjectives in Spanish. They have adverbial value.


----------



## TunS

mhp said:


> grammatically speaking, the sentence is not correct as was cited in post #4.
> In general, gerunds cannot be used as adjectives in Spanish. They have adverbial value.



Hello again Mhp, 

So, it's not awkward, but wrong! I really do know how to lead myself into confusing situations. Perhaps the best thing for me to do is to stop reading about grammar and read a maldito Spanish newspaper for that "feeling" of when to use it!


----------



## mhp

TunS said:


> Hello again Mhp,
> 
> So, it's not awkward, but wrong! I really do know how to lead myself into confusing situations. Perhaps the best thing for me to do is to stop reading about grammar and read a maldito Spanish newspaper for that "feeling" of when to use it!


    Hola TunS:  No soy yo el que lo digo; lo dice el diccionario de la Academia y el DPD:

  Gerundio: […]Tiene más generalmente carácter adverbial, y puede expresar modo, condición, tiempo, motivo, concesión y otras circunstancias. (DRAE)

  Y el apardado 1.2.1. de este artículo en el DPD.

  Un saludo

PS. Of course, let's not forget those few exceptions with verbs such as oír and ver which led to my "demise". Whether or not an impersonal with _haber _is in that category is still up in the air (with an overwhelming support from our navies.)


----------



## VictorBsAs

_"Ahora mismo hay tres personas estudiando en la biblioteca"_
es perfectamante correcto.
El gerundio no puede oficiar de sustantivo ni de adjetivo, pero sí puede hacerlo como adverbio *y como verbo*.
Para que pueda oficiar como verbo debe tener el mismo sujeto que la oración principal o bien puede ser el objeto de verbos de percepción como ver, etc.
Este es el caso en que funciona como verbo.


----------



## VictorBsAs

Después de que escribí esto me doy cuenta de que "tres personas" no son sujeto de la oración porque es una oración impersonal.


----------



## TunS

VictorBsAs said:


> Después de que escribí esto me doy cuenta de que "tres personas" no son sujeto de la oración porque es una oración impersonal.



Buenas noches Victor, y gracias por ayudarme:

Así que, ¿en este caso el gerundio está funcionando como adverbio?


----------



## VictorBsAs

La verdad es que estoy "intuitivamente" seguro de que es correcto y estoy tratando de buscar una justificación gramatical.
Por ejemplo, si dijera 
_"Ahora mismo veo a tres personas estudiando en la biblioteca"_
esto es correcto y contemplado en las reglas de uso del gerundio.


----------



## TunS

Entiendo completamente, cuando alguien me pregunta por qué se hace algo en inglés, no tengo ni idea cómo explicarlo gramaticamente, solo sé si es correcto o no.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La *naturaleza del gerundio español es adjetival*, aunque el DPHD y la RAE se empeñen en que no. De hecho para el gerundio adjetival proponen como _alternativa una oración de relativo_, es decir, un adjetivo sintáctico.
Las formas nominales del verbo en español son tres:
1. El *infinitivo* que es un sustantivo verbal y puede recibir determinantes y desempeñar las funciones de SUJ y de OD del verbo núcleo de la oración.
2. El *participio*  que es un adjetivo verbal, frecuentemente lexicalizado como adjetivo y que sólo en las formas compuestas de pretérito es un verdadero verbo. Se puede sustantivar con el morfema lo como cualquier adjetivo y distingue géro y número en su función adjetiva de adyacente del núcleo nominal.
3. El *gerundio* que es un adjetivo no independizable (como sí lo es el participio) del paradigma del verbo. Suele actuar de adyacente de un grupo nominal y es muy frecuente como predicativo del sujeto (función adjetival) en oraciones con el verbo _estar_. Su carácter pretendidamente de adverbio no es tal. Estos gerundios "adverbiales", son construcciones absolutas (es decir CC, o complementos adverbiales), o bien predicativos o adjetivos que se pueden a veces sustituir por adverbios a nivel semántico, pero sintácticamente no, pues cambia la naturaleza de la sintaxis oracional.


----------



## mhp

XiaoRoel said:


> La *naturaleza del gerundio español es adjetival*, aunque el DPHD y la RAE se empeñen en que no.



Hi XiaoRoel, 
I have nothing to tell you with respect to your personal points of view. However, I find it quite curious that you annotate "Diccionario panhispánico de dudas" as DPHD rather than DPD. Is this another political statement or do you see "panhispánico" as two separate words?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es sólo una costumbre para remarcar lo de hispánico. El formante pan-, los que somos clasicistas lo entendemos casi como separado de la palabra a la que está unido, tal como el πᾶν griego original. No tiene demasiada importancia. De hecho, podrás encontrar las dos abreviaturas, aunque la oficial es DPD y también la más usada.


----------



## TunS

mhp said:


> Hola TunS:  No soy yo el que lo digo; lo dice el diccionario de la Academia y el DPD:
> 
> Gerundio: […]Tiene más generalmente carácter adverbial, y puede expresar modo, condición, tiempo, motivo, concesión y otras circunstancias. (DRAE)
> 
> Y el apardado 1.2.1. de este artículo en el DPD.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> PS. Of course, let's not forget those few exceptions with verbs such as oír and ver which led to my "demise". Whether or not an impersonal with _haber _is in that category is still up in the air (with an overwhelming support from our navies.)



My apologies Mhp, I hadn't noticed this post! I seem to have caused a right ol' kerfuffle, with interesting consequences it seems!

EDIT:

I can't believe I just used 'kerfuffle'.


----------



## mhp

TunS said:


> My apologies Mhp, I hadn't noticed this post! I seem to have caused a right ol' kerfuffle, with interesting consequences it seems!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I can't believe I just used 'kerfuffle'.



I'm still pondering the meaning of _kerfuffle_. I'll perhaps use an automatic translator for that. 

As for absolute constructions, I hope that the prior post has not confused the issue about the adverbial nature of gerunds in Spanish. If you have the time, here is a very instructive article on this subject: http://www.ucm.es/info/circulo/no10/marin.htm

Edit: Section 5 of the article is probably the most relevant.


----------



## TunS

mhp said:


> I'm still pondering the meaning of _kerfuffle_. I'll perhaps use an automatic translator for that.



It must have a Irish or Scottish Gaeilge origin, but I've no idea really!



mhp said:


> As for absolute constructions, I hope that the prior post has not confused the issue about the adverbial nature of gerunds in Spanish. If you have the time, here is a very instructive article on this subject: http://www.ucm.es/info/circulo/no10/marin.htm
> 
> Edit: Section 5 of the article is probably the most relevant.



Oh, very nice link. It was interesting to find out that stative verbs can't follow 'estar', but can be used to express a simultaneous action



> b. *Estoy sabiendo informática.



That sounds awful!

Thanks for all your help Mhp, de verdad, me has echado la mano!


----------



## alebeau

After doing tons of research (for a couple of hours sadly to say), I have arrived at the conclusion that this sentence is completely valid!

As MPH explained, "que están" is implied.  
--> _"Ahora mismo hay tres personas (que están) estudiando en la biblioteca."_

It is no different than: "Yo no hablo ruso; él, sí."  In other words, there is an element that is implied!  This is to say, "estudiando en la biblioteca" is describing qué estaban haciendo.  To put it differently, "estudiando en la biblioteca" is acting as an adverb!  Spanish allows "Gerund Forms" to be used as *adverbs* but not as *adjectives*.

After thinking this over, I have come up with a rule:

**If a participial phrase in English can be written as a relative clause, then in Spanish the verb CANNOT be written in the gerund form!**

In case you don't understand the linguistic jargon, I will explain everything for you.

A "participial phrase" is just a "phrase with a verb ending in 'ING' that is acting as an adjective." 

Ex:  Running to the car, John slipped.

A "relative clause" is simply a "clause beginning with 'that, who, whom, whose, which, where, when, and why.'"

Ex: He told me that he was happy.

Finally, when I say "gerund form," I mean "anything ending in 'ING' in English and anything ending in 'ANDO,' 'IENDO,' 'YENDO,' 'ÑENDO' in Spanish."

Look at the following sentence:

El manual  explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina se ha perdido.

In English, this sentence would translate into:

The manual explaining the functionality of the machine has been lost.

According to my rule, if the "participial phrase" (in this case 'explaining the functionality of the machine') can be written as using a relative clause (in this case 'that explains the functionality of the machine'), then the gerund form ('explicando') *cannot* be used in Spanish!

Because in your example the "estudiando en la biblioteca" is adverbial, this sentence is completely correct.

Hope this helps,

--AL


----------



## Fer BA

alebeau said:


> Look at the following sentence:
> 
> El manual *explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina* se ha perdido.
> 
> In English, this sentence would translate into:
> 
> The manual explaining the functionality of the machine has been lost.
> 
> According to my rule, if the "participial phrase" (in this case 'explaining the functionality of the machine') can be written as using a relative clause (in this case 'that explains the functionality of the machine'), then the gerund form ('explicando') *cannot* be used in Spanish!
> 
> Because in your example the "estudiando en la biblioteca" is adverbial, this sentence is completely correct.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> --AL


 
Al:

I take that *explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina *is not the title of the manual (and it would be *Explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina*), if that's the case, then it's not a regular spanish sentence.

The regular sentences would be:
El manual que explica el funcionamiento de la máquina.
El manual explicativo sobre el funcionamiento de la máquina.​MHP:

I don't like a lot the idea of _lists of verbs _(as in _this is the list of stative verbs: estar, tener...._) because you will find several examples of uses of those verbs where they don't convey a stative _aspect_ (or meaning).

Estoy teniendo cinco duros de sobra. 
Estoy teniendo miedo de que no me entiendan. 


TunS:

Half of the constructions -that I can think of- using _hay_ involve a gerund. (_hay gente mirando, hay chicos corriendo_). My take is that the _que están _is an _imposition_ because of grammatical explanation needs. To me is much more _natural_ the idea of _hay_ + noun + gerund than the use of _que están_ + gerund (when _hay_ is involved).

Now, when it comes to a verb in personal form, there's a multitude of examples of verbs involving perception (vi gente mirando, oí chicos corriendo) -as MHP states and is explained in his link-. 

I'm with Xiao regarding the adjective function, and based in my extremely poor _formal_ knowledge of grammar, I will say that sentences like _ponga agua *hirviendo* en el recipiente _show that fact_. _In my mind, the gerund there is working as an adjective and not as an adverb (as the Yahoo link says). I suspect that if we had present participles into Spanish we would say _ponga el agua hirviente en el recipiente..._but we don't, so we use the gerund. Maybe that's a big difference with French when it comes to nominal forms of the verb (this related to your comment in your first message).


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> MHP:
> 
> I don't like a lot the idea of _lists of verbs _(as in _this is the list of stative verbs: estar, tener...._) because you will find several examples of uses of those verbs where they don't convey a stative _aspect_ (or meaning).
> 
> Estoy teniendo cinco duros de sobra.
> Estoy teniendo miedo de que no me entiendan.


I'm sorry, I'm a bit lost. What list?


Fer BA said:


> I'm with Xiao regarding the adjective function, and based in my  extremely poor _formal_ knowledge of grammar, I will say that  sentences like _ponga agua *hirviendo* en el recipiente _show  that fact_. _...



YOu may also find this page interesting: http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/comunicacion_digital/message/211

«El uso ha determinado que los _gerundios_ _hirviendo_ y _ardiendo_  se hayan generalizado como adjetivos: _agua hirviendo, el rancho  ardiendoŠ_ De todos modos conservan su función de _gerundios_.»

   Compare the general usage as adjective and adverb:
  running water:  agua corriendo/corriente.
  saltar tomando carrera; tomando=adverb

Also, in absolute constructions, the function is also adverbial: «[El grundio] se emplea a veces en construcciones absolutas. _Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra_.» (DRAE)


----------



## alebeau

Fer BA said:


> Al:
> 
> I take that *explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina *is not the title of the manual (and it would be *Explicando el funcionamiento de la máquina*), if that's the case, then it's not a regular spanish sentence.
> 
> The regular sentences would be:
> El manual que explica el funcionamiento de la máquina.
> El manual explicativo sobre el funcionamiento de la máquina.​




Exactly *Fer BA,* this is my point.  The point of everything I wrote is that 'explicando' (which is a verb in the gerund form) cannot be said in this context!  It's incorrect!  The only options are as you indicated:


El manual que explica el funcionamiento de la máquina se ha perdido.

(This option makes it a relative clause.)

OR

El manual explicativo sobre el funcionamiento de la máquina se ha perdido.

(This option just uses a simple adjective.)

Hope this helps clear everything up.

Best,

--AL​


----------



## Fer BA

alebeau said:


> Exactly *Fer BA,* this is my point. The point of everything I wrote is that 'explicando' (which is a verb in the gerund form) cannot be said in this context! It's incorrect!


 
Al,
My bad, sorry, I misunderstood your explanation. 



mhp said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a bit lost. What list?


 
MHP:

I had to llok for verbos estativos -I understood the concept, didn't know the name- and what I found was a couple of articles from Justo Fernandez Lopez in _Culturitalia. _Those articles provide a list of verbs designated as estatives. My point in here, and it was just a marginal annotation, is that those are misleading practices (providing a list of verbs instead of providing a concept that any verb -or lots of them- might assume an estative aspect). _Estar_ in those lists is considered as an estative verb and as such it cannot go with _tener_ (in gerund form), as in _Estoy teniendo cinco duros de sobra. _I just provided an example of a regular use of _Estar + tener_ (gerund) grammatically and semantically correct (_Estoy teniendo miedo de que no me entiendan_) 




mhp said:


> YOu may also find this page interesting: http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/comunicacion_digital/message/211
> 
> «El uso ha determinado que los _gerundios_ _hirviendo_ y _ardiendo_ se hayan generalizado como adjetivos: _agua hirviendo, el rancho ardiendoŠ_ De todos modos conservan su función de _gerundios_.»
> 
> Compare the general usage as adjective and adverb:
> running water: agua corriendo/corriente.
> saltar tomando carrera; tomando=adverb
> 
> Also, in absolute constructions, the function is also adverbial: «[El grundio] se emplea a veces en construcciones absolutas. _Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra_.» (DRAE)


 
This is exactly my point and that's why I brought the _agua hirviendo _example (I saw it in the link you put in your previous message). I don't see any _función de gerundio_ in here but a plain and simple _función de adjetivo_.

I'm going to switch to Spanish, my English is kind of limited to explain things that I don't master.

En el caso de _agua corriente_, donde una forma similar a lo que sería un participio presente (si tuviesemos part.pres. en español) existe, es preferida en el uso; donde no tenemos esa forma adjetival, usamos el gerundio en función de adjetivo. 

I found this article looking for adjetivo + gerundio. http://www.uned.es/sel/pdf/ene-jun-75/5,1 Bobes.pdf Creo que la parte VI puede resultarles interesante. 

Allí vi un ejemplo de una construcción ampliamente usada y -por favor, si equivoco los términos o los conceptos, corrijanme- donde entiendo que el gerundio funciona como adjetivo.

_Llegó el decreto nombrando director a Juan_

Entiendo que esta frase es idéntica semántica a:

_Llegó el decreto que nombra director a Juan_

y esta es una oración relativa adjetival (¿así se llaman?). En este caso _nombrando director a Juan_ cumpliría la misma función adjetival que la relativa.

Hay casos, como el del manual explicando que señala Alex, donde la frase no _suena_ gramatical, ni es _normal_. Pero hay muchos otros casos en los que la misma construcción sí nos suena gramatical y es muy usada.

_Llegó el manual explicando el uso de la máquina. _
_Llegó el decreto nombrando director a Juan _
_¿Viste la norma especificando el uso de los cables planos? _

Mi percepción -mi intuición- es que este uso está en pleno proceso de formación.


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> Al,
> My bad, sorry, I misunderstood your explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> MHP:
> 
> I had to llok for verbos estativos -I understood the concept, didn't know the name- and what I found was a couple of articles from Justo Fernandez Lopez in _Culturitalia. _Those articles provide a list of verbs designated as estatives. My point in here, and it was just a marginal annotation, is that those are misleading practices (providing a list of verbs instead of providing a concept that any verb -or lots of them- might assume an estative aspect). _Estar_ in those lists is considered as an estative verb and as such it cannot go with _tener_ (in gerund form), as in _Estoy teniendo cinco duros de sobra. _I just provided an example of a regular use of _Estar + tener_ (gerund) grammatically and semantically correct (_Estoy teniendo miedo de que no me entiendan_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly my point and that's why I brought the _agua hirviendo _example (I saw it in the link you put in your previous message). I don't see any _función de gerundio_ in here but a plain and simple _función de adjetivo_.
> 
> I'm going to switch to Spanish, my English is kind of limited to explain things that I don't master.
> 
> En el caso de _agua corriente_, donde una forma similar a lo que sería un participio presente (si tuviesemos part.pres. en español) existe, es preferida en el uso; donde no tenemos esa forma adjetival, usamos el gerundio en función de adjetivo.
> 
> I found this article looking for adjetivo + gerundio. http://www.uned.es/sel/pdf/ene-jun-75/5,1 Bobes.pdf Creo que la parte VI puede resultarles interesante.
> 
> Allí vi un ejemplo de una construcción ampliamente usada y -por favor, si equivoco los términos o los conceptos, corrijanme- donde entiendo que el gerundio funciona como adjetivo.
> 
> _Llegó el decreto nombrando director a Juan_
> 
> Entiendo que esta frase es idéntica semántica a:
> 
> _Llegó el decreto que nombra director a Juan_
> 
> y esta es una oración relativa adjetival (¿así se llaman?). En este caso _nombrando director a Juan_ cumpliría la misma función adjetival que la relativa.
> 
> Hay casos, como el del manual explicando que señala Alex, donde la frase no _suena_ gramatical, ni es _normal_. Pero hay muchos otros casos en los que la misma construcción sí nos suena gramatical y es muy usada.
> 
> _Llegó el manual explicando el uso de la máquina. _
> _Llegó el decreto nombrando director a Juan _
> _¿Viste la norma especificando el uso de los cables planos? _
> 
> Mi percepción -mi intuición- es que este uso está en pleno proceso de formación.


    The point is the general rule, not one or two exceptions. 
What you have marked with is an adverbial usage.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Mi percepción -mi intuición- es que este uso está en pleno proceso de formación.


No te creas es un uso normal en los textos clásicos españoles del s. XVII. Tirso de Molina usa y abusa de los gerundios, que siempre (aunque no dejen de ser verbos) son funcionalmente adjetivos (tambien en las construcciones absolutas donde no equivale a un adverbio, sino que como todo CC cumple una función adverbial).


----------



## donnacim

mhp said:


> I just love those exceptions with _ver/oír/etc_. A few years ago I made a fool of myself not knowing about them.
> (that's why I'm so careful with _haber_, or anything else that a well-educated native says sounds natural)



Hi MHP,

Just wondering, are you referring to the "y" spelling change in ver and oír, or something to do with usage?


----------



## mhp

XiaoRoel said:


> No te creas es un uso normal en los textos clásicos españoles del s. XVII. Tirso de Molina usa y abusa de los gerundios, que siempre (aunque no dejen de ser verbos) son funcionalmente adjetivos (tambien en las construcciones absolutas donde no equivale a un adverbio, sino que como todo CC cumple una función adverbial).


Are you trying to say that «_Consultando_» is an adjective in the sentense_ «Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra_»?

--Edit---
Oops! sorry my mistake. I see that you have acknowledged that they function as adverbs in these sentences.


----------



## mhp

donnacim said:


> Hi MHP,
> 
> Just wondering, are you referring to the "y" spelling change in ver and oír, or something to do with usage?



Hi donnacim,

What do you mean by "y" spelling?

I saw Juan singing.

Here, singing refers to Juan, not to me. Same thing happens in Spanish. Here the gerund is functioning very similar to an adjective describing Juan. But this a peculiarity of verbs such as _ver_, _oír_, or _dibujar_. In general, gerunds cannot serve as pure adjectives. (Of course, In English, they can, I mean in Spanish)


----------



## donnacim

mhp said:


> Hi donnacim,
> 
> What do you mean by "y" spelling?
> 
> I saw Juan singing.
> 
> Here, singing refers to Juan, not to me. Same thing happens in Spanish. Here the gerund is functioning very similar to an adjective describing Juan. But this a peculiarity of verbs such as ver and oír. In general, gerunds cannot serve as pure adjectives.



Hmm. . . good question.  I was thinking of oyendo, but that doesn't apply to ver.  I was confused by your note about realizing something about ver/oír/etc. and thought maybe it was something I wasn't aware of.  Turns out it's something I already knew, but was worth checking out.
Thanks.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El uso del gerundio no está en aumento, sino decayendo, comparado, como decía, con su uso en la lengua clásica. En un sólo párrafo de los _Cigarrales de Toledo_ de Tirso de Molina encontramos:


> ...asegurándole la quietud de Estela… quedando de volver allí… entrando a las diez de la noche… impidiendo el saber d[e] él… gastando lo que tardó en venir… saliendo de las dos casas… cogiéndome en medio y amenazando… juzgando a temeridad… viéndome desarmado y entre tantos. Y entrando en casa… que habiendo con su descuido dado licencia… para que abriéndole un escritorio… dando parte a su padre y careándola con ellos…y no hallándole en ella, haciendo diligencias… acreditando todo esto… viendo que hasta allí su honra… perdonando a la dama… cogiéndole desprevenido…
> (Tirso de Molina, _Cigarrales de Toledo_, Cigarral tercero).


En todos los casos el gerundio tiene una *función adjetiva*, aunque no pierde su *capacidad verbal*, es decir, su capacidad de llevar complementos verbales.


----------



## mhp

XiaoRoel said:


> En todos los casos el gerundio tiene una *función adjetiva*, aunque no pierde su *capacidad verbal*, es decir, su capacidad de llevar complementos verbales.


Do you mind giving an example or two, aside from the exceptions already noted, to clarify this?


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Todos los ejemplos de Tirso no te bastan?


----------



## mhp

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Todos los ejemplos de Tirso no te bastan?


I apologize. I didn't know we were talking about 16th and 17th century Spanish. Somehow I had assumed that we were talking about modern usage.


----------



## Fer BA

mhp said:


> The point is the general rule, not one or two exceptions.
> What you have marked with is an adverbial usage.


 
MHP:

No veo ni como ni donde _nombrando_ tiene un uso adverbial aquí. ¿Podrías clarificarmelo?:

_Llegó el decreto nombrando director a Juan
__Llegó el decreto que nombra director a Juan_

_¿que nombra director también _tiene un uso adverbial?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La estructura de uso morfosintáctico es la misma. La diferencia es que la lengua moderna escrita evita los gerundios, pero siguen muy vivos en la lengua hablada dada su versatilidad por ser adjetivos y verbos. De hecho, da una gran viveza a la narración de hechos.


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> MHP:
> 
> No veo ni como ni donde _nombrando_ tiene un uso adverbial aquí. ¿Podrías clarificarmelo?:


Since you are nearly bilingual, this may be explained *using [adverb] *English grammar. 

He arrived saying that he was...

I suppose, in your example, if acceptable, it can be due to personalizing.



XiaoRoel said:


> La estructura de uso morfosintáctico es la misma. La diferencia es que la lengua moderna escrita evita los gerundios, pero siguen muy vivos en la lengua hablada dada su versatilidad por ser adjetivos y verbos. De hecho, da una gran viveza a la narración de hechos.



Thank you. I'm still waiting for an example, aside from the exception already mentioned, in modern Spanish.


---Reality check: Why can't you say "agua corriendo" in Spanish?
Answer: Because, as a general rule, gerunds cannot function as adjectives in Spanish.


----------



## ampurdan

Con "haber", que es el verbo ejemplificado en la pregunta de este hilo, he encontrado los siguientes usos haciendo una búsqueda en el corpus del españo actual (CREA) de la RAE:

 "Y si ella salía, *había gente cubriendo* las necesidades de la niña" (Prensa, Chile, 1997).
"En cada pueblo o ciudad que pasábamos -afirmaron- *había gente **esperando* la caravana con carteles" (Prensa, Uruguay, 1997)
"*Había gente trabajando* en La Barraca" (Oral, Venezuela).
"En la mayoría de ventanas y balcones del cruce de la calle *había gente observando* la calzada"(Lluís Llongueras, España, 2001).
"Felipe Anafre condujo torpemente el auto hasta el patio del caserío,  donde ya *había gente esperando*" (José Luis Caballero Bonald, España, 1981).
"Se veían salir grandes llamaradas por las ventanas del quinto  piso, probablemente en ese momento *había gente muriendo* carbonizada en su interior" (Ignacio Martínez de Pisón, España, 1985).
"Mi orgullo me impedía tirarla a la basura en una casa en la que siempre *había gente vaciándome* la nevera" (Pedro Zarraluki, España, 1994).
"Algunas estaban encendidas, en otras *había gente* sentada o *moviéndose*" (Carmen Martín Gaite, España, 1992).
"Era un espectáculo, como el de los alegres colmados (...), en los que siempre *había gente comprando*" (Mario Vargas Llosa, Perú, 2000).

Todos me suenan perfectamente bien. La verdad es que en muchos castos me cuesta verlos con función adverbial.

Creo que se tendría que añadir el verbo "haber" a los verbos perceptivos.

En España "Decreto nombrando" no se usa en la actualidad (aunque buscando por Internet se pueden encontrar muchos ejemplos de otras épocas).


----------



## mhp

ampurdan said:


> Todos me suenan perfectamente bien. La verdad es que en muchos castos me cuesta verlos con función adverbial.


Hi ampurdan,

   We have already established that impersonal with 'haber' could be case of ellipsis. Would you also consider this sentence as "natural"

Gente muriendo debe cuidarse bien.


----------



## Fer BA

MHP:

I see your point, but...

The memorandum appointing John as a department director is being written
El memorando _nombrando_ a Juan director de departamento está _siendo_ esscrito.

The first gerund, in my mind works as an adjective, in both languages.

and regarding the reality check I honestly think that there's a _gradation, _if we have a regular, garden variety adjective, we use it:

_agua sucia_

or the participle

_agua estancada_

in some cases the adjective corresponds to the pres.part. (I´m not clear if we had pres.part. into spanish at any point in time and we lost them or we never, ever got them).

_agua corriente_

but when we don't have neither a regular old-fashioned adjective nor a pres.part.-like form (hirviente) we use the gerund as an adjective. 

_agua hirviendo_

I will think of more examples of this as well as its usage in constructions. I understand that the vast majority of adjectives are not gerunds, and that in lots of cases the constructions with gerunds are not used as adjectives, but, -and this might be just a perspective on _what a rule is_ and _what constitues an exception-, _I wouldn't say that gerunds are, by rule, not adjectives.


----------



## mhp

Fer BA said:


> MHP:
> 
> I see your point, but...
> 
> The memorandum appointing John as a department director is being written
> El memorando _nombrando_ a Juan director de departamento está _siendo_ esscrito.
> 
> The first gerund, in my mind works as an adjective, in both languages.
> 
> and regarding the reality check I honestly think that there's a _gradation, _if we have a regular, garden variety adjective, we use it:
> 
> _agua sucia_
> 
> or the participle
> 
> _agua estancada_
> 
> in some cases the adjective corresponds to the pres.part. (I´m not clear if we had pres.part. into spanish at any point in time and we lost them or we never, ever got them).
> 
> _agua corriente_
> 
> but when we don't have neither a regular old-fashioned adjective nor a pres.part.-like form (hirviente) we use the gerund as an adjective.
> 
> _agua hirviendo_
> 
> I will think of more examples of this as well as its usage in constructions. I understand that the vast majority of adjectives are not gerunds, and that in lots of cases the constructions with gerunds are not used as adjectives, but, -and this might be just a perspective on _what a rule is_ and _what constitues an exception-, _I wouldn't say that gerunds are, by rule, not adjectives.



Thank you Fer BA. I read your post.


----------



## ampurdan

mhp said:
			
		

> Would you also consider this sentence as "natural"
> 
> Gente muriendo debe cuidarse bien.



No, I'd say it like this:

"A la gente agonizante se la debe cuidar bien".
"A la gente que se está muriendo se la debe cuidar bien".



			
				mhp said:
			
		

> We have already established that impersonal with 'haber' could be case  of ellipsis.



Yes, it could be, but somehow I'm not happy with this explanation.


----------



## mhp

ampurdan said:


> Yes, it could be, but somehow I'm not happy with this explanation.


Niether am I ampurdan. But that is the only thing that I can think of, aside from saying that it is a genuine exception with an impersonal verb. (which perhaps it is)


----------

